# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Shana, née en 2014.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 



N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM :  SHANA

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : FEMELLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 01.01.2014

POIDS :

POINT SANTÉ : Shana a été opérée de deux tumeurs mammaires, le 13/07. Elle se porte bien. Elle sera stérilisée dès quelle aura reprit des forces.


SON ORIGINE : trouvée dans un bus abandonnée.


SON COMPORTEMENT : Shana est très sociable. Elle est ok chien et chat. Elle a pu rencontrer le petit-fils de Lénuta et elle lui a fait la fête donc elle pourra vivre avec des enfants aussi.


FRAIS D'ADOPTION : A partir de 8 ans et jusqu'à 9 ans : 170.00 EUROS
A partir de 10 ans : 120.00 EUROS


Arrivera en France, stérilisé(e) si plus de 7 mois, identifié(e) par puce électronique, vacciné(e) selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen.

Une fois réservé pour être adopté. L'association s'occupe du rapatriement des chiens en France via un transporteur routier agréé. Les chiens ont tous les documents nécessaires pour l'entrée sur le territoire français.



ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher leur animal en région parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org
Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions :   https://www.teaming.net/associationl-arched-eternite

*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Shana a une FA et arrivera en France le 13 Aout  :: 

https://youtu.be/jHLvvcbBosk

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Shana est adoptée  ::

----------

